# Mobilfunkanbieter reagieren auf Missbrauch des Handy-Payment



## Stalker2002 (16 September 2005)

Jetzt berichtet auch Heise.

So schauen also die "technischen Gründe" von MP aus. :vlol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Na immerhin hat Jamba die Preise verdreifacht (quelle viva,mtv): 2.99Euro die Woche, früher 4.99Euro pro Monat. Und das nach wie vor bei allen Mobilfunkanbietern, sogar T-Mobile.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## IT-Schrauber (16 September 2005)

Erstaunlich, welche Energie Politker kurz vor der Wahl so entwickeln können 

Warum Jamba die Preise erhöht? Langsam aber sicher klettern bei den Jungs auch die Stornoraten. Für meinen Geschmack noch viel zu langsam  *Flugblätter drucken geh*


----------



## tuxedo (17 September 2005)

Habe soeben das MP-Handypay ausprobiert: Nach Überprüfen der Handynummer, und nach dem Klick auf die Schaltfläche, um sich den Pin-Code zuschicken zu lassen, erscheint in rot die Meldung unter dem Feld, wo die Telefonnummer eingegeben wird: "Ein interner Fehler trat auf" und das Fenster spingt wieder zuruück in den Anfangszustand. Probiert habe ich es mit einer eplus-Handy-Nummer.

Mit einer 0172-Nummer scheint es dagegen zu funktionieren. der Fehler tritt nicht auf, sondern es erscheint das Feld zum Eingeben der Pin-Nummer. Weiter habe ich es aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht probiert.

Gruß
Matthias


----------

